# Shots fired on the Lake Fork of the Gunnison!



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Interesting! First post!


----------



## letsgoh2o (Oct 13, 2006)

In 2001 something similar began that resulted with a commercial rafting company, Cannibal Outdoors, being sued by Gateview Ranch. Cannibal Outdoors went out of business, and the 'Right to Float' issue was not resolved, as I recall.


----------



## Uncle Steve (May 2, 2013)

Maybe it is time to take this seriously? Would it be possible to set up a meeting between all the boaters who've been similarly assaulted and the Sherriff (perhaps with American Whitewater in attendance) to identify the criminal responsible?


----------



## Treswright3 (May 20, 2013)

This is ridiculous, I have heard of assholes up there before but this behavior needs to be taken seriously and stopped. Fuck these asshole landowners who think they own the rivers


----------



## Kestrel.Kunz (Mar 10, 2017)

codory said:


> Just to be clear I was not with the group who encountered gunfire while floating. I have talked with one of the group members and don't want to spread any partial truths without the whole story so I am going to let them tell their story in a future post, hopefully.
> 
> My wife and I were harassed back in May on the High B'ridge to Gate section while floating with some friends in a tandem canoe. We were chased down by a vehicle, guy charged to the river bank, and began yelling that we are trespassing and we can't float this river it is private property! I replied, This I Colorado! You Don't own the Water!! As we floated down and away from him we told him to call the sheriff and meet us at the takeout. Neither happened.
> 
> ...





Treswright3 said:


> This is ridiculous, I have heard of assholes up there before but this behavior needs to be taken seriously and stopped. Fuck these asshole landowners who think they own the rivers





codory said:


> Just to be clear I was not with the group who encountered gunfire while floating. I have talked with one of the group members and don't want to spread any partial truths without the whole story so I am going to let them tell their story in a future post, hopefully.
> 
> My wife and I were harassed back in May on the High B'ridge to Gate section while floating with some friends in a tandem canoe. We were chased down by a vehicle, guy charged to the river bank, and began yelling that we are trespassing and we can't float this river it is private property! I replied, This I Colorado! You Don't own the Water!! As we floated down and away from him we told him to call the sheriff and meet us at the takeout. Neither happened.
> 
> ...


When did this happen? If you are in contact with the group can you please have them contact me... [email protected]. I live in CB and have no heard of this incident yet. Thanks!!


----------



## codory (May 10, 2020)

MT4Runner said:


> Interesting! First post!


don't much care to talk about the weather


----------



## codory (May 10, 2020)

Treswright3 said:


> This is ridiculous, I have heard of assholes up there before but this behavior needs to be taken seriously and stopped. Fuck these asshole landowners who think they own the rivers


Fuck Ya. We need to make a stand! Defend ourselves and our Rivers!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

codory said:


> Fuck Ya. We need to make a stand! Defend ourselves and our Rivers!


The Lake Fork has a history of landowner - boater conflicts. Please report what's going on to American Whitewater and Colorado Whitewater. These groups have been dealing with stuff like this for decade. I know you're really passionate but going down there to "make a stand" could have serious impacts to access on the Lake Fork and elsewhere. I'm sure there are landowners down there with their cameras rolling and itching for boaters to be aggressive and escalate the situation so they can characterize them as a "menace to society" and get the river closed.


----------



## codory (May 10, 2020)

Thank you for your insightful post. It is easy to get caught up in the anger. My goal is to make as many people aware of what is going on here as possible. I am angry, but I agree, violence is not the answer! This issue has not been resolved since 2001 and I believe if we get support from boaters across the state and country we will make a difference and the people will overcome.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

codory said:


> I am angry, but I agree, violence is not the answer! This issue has not been resolved since 2001 and I believe if we get support from boaters across the state and country we will make a difference and the people will overcome.


Did you email Kestrel Kuntz above? She's the AW rep that may be able to look into this at a higher level. The state now has a River Access Dispute Commission that was formed a few years ago to deal with this kind of thing after an unsuccessful attempt to pass a "right to float" law. Also, did you document each of those events? Do you have any video footage? Names, dates, locations, descriptions of what happened, video footage - write it all down when you get to the takeout, if not before, and then sign and date your notes and file them when you get home. All of these things can help your case if it goes to court.

And please everyone, don't do anything to escalate these kinds of conflicts. If they come out and yell, wave and keep going, be polite and considerate, show everyone that you're better than they are and take the high road. Remember that some realtor probably told them that the river would be their private property when they sold them the place, and the landowners do NOT see this stuff the same way we do. In Colorado, we have a right to float over the riverbed, but we are trespassing if we touch private property that's the river bed. Be aware of that and remember it as the rivers get boney.

Stay safe,

-AH


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

MT4Runner said:


> Interesting! First post!


A very practical first post and thank you "codory". This is a very practical place to post your experience. We hope to provide insight, understanding and resolution to your experience. 

Explain yourself please MT4Runner? Just help me with your thoughts?


----------

